# viagra vs tadalifil



## cheappinz (Dec 14, 2010)

viagra is an instant rush of blood...a use it or lose it situation.  and for what I've read a man's drug.  
tadalifil can last 3-4 days and benefits can be at your discression.  no headaches or bad sides from what I've heard.  

*just an informational comparison


----------



## tballz (Dec 14, 2010)

I prefer Tadalafil citrate (cialis).


----------



## faller (Dec 14, 2010)

I'm also a fan of Cialis mostly for its long lasting effect. There's been more than one occasion where i popped a Viagra in anticipation of a romp in the hay with the wifey only to have ended up having an argument and wasting a perfectly good Viagra.

On a side note though, since i have a bit of a sinus problem already I'm looking into PT-141 as an alternative. Haven't tried it yet, just doing some reading..


----------

